# cop vs military



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/sto ... op-soldier

Since so many think the cops should have the best equipment.

This is what you are getting.

Sorry, but this is too far.

I retired army guard. I only got 18 / 21 right when I did it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I got them all. So what's your point, exactly?

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Military shouldn't have police powers

Police shouldn't have military power


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So I'm confused. What military powers do the police have based on the photo's in the link you posted?

Because they are dressed in cammies? Because they have "military" looking weapons? Because they receive advanced training in the handling of those weapons?

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

What need does Fargo PD have that they just purchased a $250000 armored car?

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2 ... apons.html


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know. But, isn't it better to have access to that piece of equipment in the event that it is needed, rather than wonder where one could be obtained in the event that it is needed. And it is not just Fargo's vehicle, it is shared with a number of departments.

It would be nice, wouldn't it, if we could all be like Andy Griffith. This ain't Mayberry anymore. Believe it or not, but there are some pretty nasty individuals out there, even here in ND. Perhaps not as many as other places, but they are here just the same. So, let me ask you this. If one of your neighbors barricaded himself in his house and started shooting up the neighborhood with a high powered rifle, would you expect your local cops to handle this situation protected by their level II soft armour, or with something more substantial? Would you expect them to attempt to stop this guy armed with their sidearms, or with something a little more substantial? Would you want them to take care of this situation as quickly as possible, with the proper equipment? Or, would you prefer that they allow him to shoot up the neighborhood while they attempted to find the equipment that they needed?

Forget it, I think I already know the answer.

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

How would they have handled it in the 50's?

Pull in an infantry squad? Effectively, that is what you are saying what you want.

You use paranoia to justify getting away from community policing. It's law against citizens. Everyone is a criminal by your actions and attitude.

It isn't mayberry because of the actions of the police as well.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

We should revert to doing things as they did in the 50's? I guess you would prefer that we go back to carrying revolvers and leather saps. Yeah, it was so much better back then.

Well, actually community policing which was developed in the 60's is going out of favor. Instead, more departments are using a problem-oriented approach. But, that's another story.

You don't know me, you don't know what my philosophy is relative to police work. And yet you judge me with this statement, "Everyone is a criminal by your actions and attitude." Really, and just what actions and attitude are you referring to? I don't use paranoia at all, but I do advocate being prepared for situations before they occur. Don't you?

No one is talking about calling up an infantry squad, military units operate under completely different rules of engagement.

Ahhh, h#ll, nothing I say will change your mind.

huntin1


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

My thought is...

I would consider that armored vehicle an insurence policy that will cover ND from dumba$$es.

Like my Dad always said... "A man doesn't need a gun, until a man needs a gun."

"Be prepared"... Great motto, ain't it?

Gunny


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

doesn't everyone remember what happened in California back in the mid 90s at that bank? The bad guys had AK's and what did the good guys have? Nothing, they had to go to a damn gun store to get m16 just to fight back. It's called being prepaired. Why get caught with your pants down. Plus they probably got a grant for it, so why not. 

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Most of those pictures of "cops" werent of run of the mil "cops" either.

Looked to be more "elite" police forces, SWAT and such. These aint your average parking ticket issueing boys in blue. These are the guys that have to go into a crack house full of armed druggies, or hostage situations where theres a very good chance of bullets flying.

I know if my job was to go into situations like those, id want to have all that "military" gear too.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

farmerj, why don't you start taking calls for the cops? Put yourself in their position before you rant and rave about what you THINK(you really have no clue) they need! What did you do while you were in the military? You ever been shot at?

I was lucky enough to have been in position to see a SWAT team use a armored vehicle. They never got shot at, and accomplished the mission they were given. Was it because the bad guys just didn't want to shoot, or was it because they knew it would do them no good to fire on the vehicle? It turned out good for the public and the cops. There must have been a NEED.

Yea, let's do things like they did in the 50's. Great idea! :eyeroll: :thumb: :rollin:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Savage260 said:


> farmerj, why don't you start taking calls for the cops? Put yourself in their position before you rant and rave about what you THINK(you really have no clue) they need! What did you do while you were in the military? You ever been shot at?
> 
> I was lucky enough to have been in position to see a SWAT team use a armored vehicle. They never got shot at, and accomplished the mission they were given. Was it because the bad guys just didn't want to shoot, or was it because they knew it would do them no good to fire on the vehicle? It turned out good for the public and the cops. There must have been a NEED.
> 
> Yea, let's do things like they did in the 50's. Great idea! :eyeroll: :thumb: :rollin:


Yop, I totally have no clue like you do.

Ever police department in the country needs to have an armored car and to have a full infantry squad equipped group of officers to move in on a moments notice for their communities.

There is no need to create a rapport with the local residents. They can just run around in fatigues ready to don the complete body armor kits they all have in the trunk waiting for the next set of heads to thump.

Goes back to, "if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail".


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

xdeano said:


> doesn't everyone remember what happened in California back in the mid 90s at that bank? The bad guys had AK's and what did the good guys have? Nothing, they had to go to a damn gun store to get m16 just to fight back. It's called being prepaired. Why get caught with your pants down. Plus they probably got a grant for it, so why not.
> 
> xdeano


None of those rifles they barrowed were NFA weapons. They were all AR type rifles. yes just semi auto. Then CA thanked the citizens of CA and made it super hard to get one.

Chuck Norris once round-house kicked a salesman. Over the phone.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

farmerj said:


> Yop, I totally have no clue like you do.
> 
> Ever police department in the country needs to have an armored car and to have a full infantry squad equipped group of officers to move in on a moments notice for their communities.
> 
> ...


This post tells me that you really don't have a clue about the function of a police department SWAT team and how they are used.

And yes, I will concede that there are some SWAT officers out there who don't understand it as well.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Yop, I totally have no clue like you do.


I couldn't have said it better myself, and almost every one here would agree with your statement!

No one said a word about every dept having an armored car, a good number in ND don't even have those EVIL computers certain "People" might cry about.



> There is no need to create a rapport with the local residents. They can just run around in fatigues ready to don the complete body armor kits they all have in the trunk waiting for the next set of heads to thump.


This statement proves you have no clue, and it came directly from you!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just like I posted in the other thread folks, keep it civil and have a solid, educated, well spoken discussion. Otherwise the alternative is to lock it.

Use logic and self reference to banter your points. Heated arguments are good for the body as long as they are conducted as men of learning and ethics. Not spoiled kids on a rant.

Enjoy but keep it civil please.

MSG Rude


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

you cant even begin to compare cops to military.....the training cops do is MILITARY based. you dont see cops getting into fire fights or blown up by IED's either


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

People said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't everyone remember what happened in California back in the mid 90s at that bank? The bad guys had AK's and what did the good guys have? Nothing, they had to go to a damn gun store to get m16 just to fight back. It's called being prepaired. Why get caught with your pants down. Plus they probably got a grant for it, so why not.
> ...


Yeah i know none of the cops has nfa weapons. The bad guys had the full auto ak's. And i agree with you the hippy tree huggers in the state of ca screwed themselves by banning guns. That doesnt mean the cops are banned.
xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That doesnt mean the cops are banned.

They should be. Same way Mr Barrett will not sell or repair any 50BMG rifle from anyone in that state except the US armed forces.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am glad you don't make the rules!!! :thumb:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not get to make the rules. I should be able at least some. It would solve a lot of problems. Would cause a few also. Who would not be happy with drug testing for those who get gov assistance besides the Dems? Then the rest of the gov programs would be if you did not pay into it or a spouse or parents you do not get any. Sorry you may just have get a job or die.

Would create a border with Mexico a person can not get through except the check points. If you want to come here we make you fill out paper work take your picture, finger prints, DNA retina scan, and any other physical data on them. If they come back with no charges they can be let in.

Then my favorite new rule would be a 50% tax on all money being sent out of the USA *no exceptions for anyone *except for government transfers. If you are caught sending money out we take 90%.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Now, those are rules I could live with! :beer:


----------



## cheetoeater (Aug 18, 2010)

just a blantant reason a lot of police officers get an "us against them" thought process. i'm an officer with a police department. difference between me and a lot of police officers that i work with is i work to live, not live to work. that being said, we have two armored vehicles. not every officer gets to drive them or ride in them, they are not used for patrol. those of us that have to utilize the vehicles must maintain high efficiency standards, pass rigorous physical testing every year along with firearms training and attend monthly training every month. yes i work for the privilege of riding in the armored vehicle knowing that where we are going and when we dismount the thing, there is nothing nice waiting for us when it stops. kind of makes the saying in police work "when we were kids we had the Justice League, now we have the Just Us league", ring a little more accurate than i give those who use it credit for. i live by the theory, don't like us, don't call us. you know it's gonna take us to long to get there and when we do you will never be happy with the outcome. however, when you do call and i show up, i will give you every ounce of respect that you give me and do the task to the best of my abillities. i'm old, i don't have a blue flame and believe it or not, some officers just get into the business because they enjoy helping folks, even if they have to ride in an armored van to do it where most people call 911 instead of handle it themselves. there, rant's over. ps, i got 19 out of 21 right. do i get a howitzer or something?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome to the site. Where you working at?

huntin1


----------



## cheetoeater (Aug 18, 2010)

huntin1 said:


> Welcome to the site. Where you working at?
> 
> huntin1


Guess that was my first post, oops. I've lurked for so long figured i had stepped and fell back in it by now. I'm in Sw MO. Joplin area


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Cheetoeater, I don't think there is any way get some folks to see the light of day when their eyes are clamped shut so tightly. I love the "don't like us, don't call us" line of thinking, but we all know it would never play out that way.


----------

